# C++ compiler for mobile phone



## chibicitiberiu

Is there a c++ compiler for mobile phones? My model is Nokia 6070 and i can only download via the phone's web browser (don't have a data transfer cable), so i need a direct download link.


----------



## Shady

You'll have better luck developing in Java for symbian OS in general
I used C# to develop for mobiles but on Windows Mobile 5 and it's a lot of fun if you want to try it out
Haven't tried symbian OS.


----------



## chibicitiberiu

I want to make programs on my mobile phone in C++, so a compiler made in java would be great (the compiled language is C++), great when I'm not home and I have to explain to my classmates, they have just began learning C++, i knew from longer ago.


----------

